
Muzzik: Find and listen to any song, anytime, anywhere - appmuzzik
The App &#x2F; Site are 100% free, and have zero ads.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.buhane.muzzik<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;muzzik.app&#x2F;#screenshot<p>Get millions of songs instantly, top charts, trending songs by all country...<p>Available for more than 30 countries including; 
Arabian, Bulgarian, Chinesee (China), Chinesee (Taiwan), Croatian, Czech, Dutch, English 
Finnish, French, German, Greek, Hebrew, Hungarian, Indonesian, Italian, Japanese, Korean 
Norwegian, Polish, Portuguese, Romanian, Russian, Spanish, Swedish, Turkish, Ukrainian, Vietnamese...<p>Material Design 
The user interface matches every single detail of the material design guidelines to ensure Muzzik is an eye candy for you.<p>Easy to Use 
No complicated or overblown menus but a familiar and clean interface.<p>Last.fm Integration 
Muzzik automatically downloads additional information about your artists such as their images or biographies. When you install the official Last.fm app, scrobbling will work right out of the box too.<p>Dynamic Colors 
The UI colors change dynamically to match the main contents base color.<p>Customizability 
There is an inbuilt theme engine with many different colors to choose from.<p>Tag Editor 
The tag editor allows you to easily edit the tags of your music files such as title, artist, album name (...) for single songs or whole albums. You can even either let Muzzik automatically download missing album covers for you (powered by Last.fm) or choose one from your internal storage.<p>And OF COURSE 
- Muzzik has all standard features such as: 
- Create and edit playlists 
- Homescreen widget 
- Lockscreen playback controls 
- &quot;Go-To Actions&quot; such as jump from a song or an album right to its artist
======
appmuzzik
We do have Android Auto support now :)

~~~
appmuzzik
Muzzik application how-to videos on our YouTube channel.

Muzzik - How to use search widget on home screen?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHaJfy6c-3I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHaJfy6c-3I)

How to download songs?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSJ4bEiI884](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSJ4bEiI884)

------
kleer001
What's the back end? As in where does the music come from? Where are the files
located? Who's paying royalties? Who's paying for bandwidth? What are the
rights on the songs? How does new music come into it?

TANSTAAFL.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/There_ain%27t_no_such_thing_as...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/There_ain%27t_no_such_thing_as_a_free_lunch)

~~~
croo
Especially with this type of content! I don't even dare try.

~~~
appmuzzik
i bet you would definitely do it if you are able to do it dude.

